# My puppies



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Since I'm still pretty new to this site, I thought I would introduce a bit of my family to you all. These are my three great pyrenees mixes, Dash, Leap, and Sera.  The first four are from this February's snowstorm, the last one is from last September after baths and haircuts.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Gawd I just want to squeeze those faces!!!  So cute and fluffy and cute and fluffy all over again!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwwwwww!! I always have loved great pyrenees!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Brrr :lol: They are all so cute and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

They would lick your hands the moment you got near their faces, they are such lovers. I always loved great pyrenees too, that's why when I saw the boys at the shelter I just had to get them. Then about two months later I saw Sera at the same shelter and she joined them.
Yeah, brrr, that's why I took the pictures from inside yet they couldn't seem to get enough of the snow!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all beautiful! They look warm & fluffy - great for cuddling with.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are gorgeous dogs


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the compliments on them, they are so precious and I'm so glad I got to save them from the shelter.  They are very good for cuddling with, especially Dash whom has hair that's almost like alpaca wool, very soft and extra fluffy.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Took some more pictures of my boys today while I was laying out on the back deck. The last picture is from the day I first got them.  I still can't believe I got this first picture, it's me and Dash, he's a very hyper dog that loves giving kisses. He walked slowly up to me, calmly, and stood there while I snapped it. I'm in awe of it. The three after that are of Leap.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a neat picture! They're all so beautiful!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I love all big dogs! Yours are adorable!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you PJM and HappyHedgies! They are my teddy bears, and Leap is by far the largest dog I've ever owned. They all get haircuts soon, I'll post more pictures when that's done.


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

They are gorgeous! like big teddy bears. xx


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you!  They act like big teddy bears too, and don't realize their size, they think they are lap dogs... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's some more pictures of my "horses". I realize this is a forum for hedgehogs, but I just had to share their cuteness with all of you.  I'm in some of the pictures with them, and for size reference, I'm 5'3"...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love your tat!  very colorful.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you! I get some mixed reviews about my tattoos, but most people that say something usually have nice things to say.


----------

